# Condiciones y Bases



## Evelyn E.

Hola estoy traduciendo una Licitacion. Me me estoy volviendo loca con el uso de Coditions.

Encontre en un hilo que *Bidding Conditions* = a Bases de Licitacion. Y habia utilizado Conditions para Condiciones del concurso. Pero al toparme con las dos palabras en un parrafo creo que no queda muy clara la diferencia de terminos. ¿Que termino puedo utilizar para hacer la diferencia entre Condiciones y Bases?

Ejemplo:
Las ofertas de precios deberan referirse y sujetarse a las condiciones establecidas en estas bases (del concurso)

The prices offers must be referred and abided by the specifications stated in this Conditions 

Habia pensado Specifications para Bases pero me encuentro con este parrafo: La junta solicita (...) y en las condiciones que se especifican en estas Bases y particularmente en las Especificaciones  tecnicas y condiciones particulares.

HEEEEELLLLPP!!!


----------



## piraña utria

Evelyn E. said:


> Hola estoy traduciendo una Licitacion. Me me estoy volviendo loca con el uso de Coditions.
> 
> Encontre en un hilo que *Bidding Conditions* = a Bases de Licitacion. Y habia utilizado Conditions para Condiciones del concurso. Pero al toparme con las dos palabras en un parrafo creo que no queda muy clara la diferencia de terminos. ¿Que termino puedo utilizar para hacer la diferencia entre Condiciones y Bases?
> 
> Ejemplo:
> Las ofertas de precios deberan referirse y sujetarse a las condiciones establecidas en estas bases (del concurso)
> 
> The prices offers must be referred and abided by the specifications stated in this Conditions
> 
> Habia pensado Specifications para Bases pero me encuentro con este parrafo: La junta solicita (...) y en las condiciones que se especifican en estas Bases y particularmente en las Especificaciones tecnicas y condiciones particulares.
> 
> HEEEEELLLLPP!!!


 
Hola.

Honestamente creo que son sinónimos y cuando se refiere a "bases" simplemente hace más énfasis en el documento como tal.

Bajo esta perspectiva y salvo una opinión de los muy calificados intérpretes y traductores que colaboran en este sitio yo diría simplementente "...by the conditions set forth herein". Period.

Saludos,


----------



## Evelyn E.

O sea que cuando los tenga en un parrafo uso tu opcion y de forma separada Conditions. ¿?


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, Evelyn.

En ese contexto en particular, yo pienso que sí.

Le acabo de mandar un mensaje a una forista traductora de textos similares, a ver si nos regala su opinión.

_Terms_ es otra opción para condición y para "bases".

Saludos,


----------



## Evelyn E.

Gracias por tu ayuda!!! esperare...


----------



## Lamemoor

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Honestamente creo que son sinónimos y cuando se refiere a "bases" simplemente hace más énfasis en el documento como tal.
> 
> Bajo esta perspectiva y salvo una opinión de los muy calificados intérpretes y traductores que colaboran en este sitio yo diría simplementente "...by the conditions set forth herein". Period.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Hola PU, yo utilizo "tender documents" para referirme a bases. Las bases comprenden las especificaciones técnicas, la propuesta económica, etc.


Saludos,

L.


----------



## piraña utria

Lamemoor said:


> Hola PU, yo utilizo "tender documents" para referirme a bases. Las bases comprenden las especificaciones técnicas, la propuesta económica, etc.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> L.


 
Hola, L:

Gracias por tu aporte; tienes toda la razón, luego de leer varios pliegos de condiciones en internet.

Saludotes,


----------



## Lamemoor

piraña utria said:


> Hola, L:
> 
> Gracias por tu aporte; tienes toda la razón, luego de leer varios pliegos de condiciones en internet.
> 
> Saludotes,


 
¡De nada!

L.


----------



## Evelyn E.

Hola Lamemoor, gracias por tus aportes. Pero no me queda claro como aplicar Tender Documents - a mi traduccion. Arriba puse partes del documento... Me puedes dar un ejemplo, usando el contexto, de como Usar este termino, sòlo para que me quede claro. Porque seguì el consejo de Pu, y a mi parecer quedo perfecto, sin embargo me interesa tu opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## Lamemoor

Evelyn E. said:


> Hola Lamemoor, gracias por tus aportes. Pero no me queda claro como aplicar Tender Documents - a mi traduccion. Arriba puse partes del documento... Me puedes dar un ejemplo, usando el contexto, de como Usar este termino, sòlo para que me quede claro. Porque seguì el consejo de Pu, y a mi parecer quedo perfecto, sin embargo me interesa tu opinion.
> 
> Thanks!


 

Hola Evelyn:

"Las ofertas de precios deberan referirse y sujetarse a las condiciones establecidas en estas bases (del concurso)

The prices offers must be referred and abided by the specifications stated in this Conditions 

Habia pensado Specifications para Bases pero me encuentro con este parrafo: La junta solicita (...) y en las condiciones que se especifican en estas Bases y particularmente en las Especificaciones tecnicas y condiciones particulares".

Yo creo que el texto va así:

The ...... must be referred to and subject to the terms and conditions set forth in the Tender Documents.
The Board requests (...) and in the terms and conditions specified /included in such Tender Documents and particularly /specially in the specific terms and conditions.


Saludos

L.


----------



## Evelyn E.

Una vez màs.. muchas gracias! You are goood!!


----------



## Lamemoor

Evelyn E. said:


> Una vez màs.. muchas gracias! You are goood!!


 

¡De nada!

L.


----------



## mora

Hola:
 *The prices offers must be in reference to and subject to the conditions stated in this document. *

Se dice 'document' porque suena mal decir 'conditions stated in this bidding conditions'. 

'Specifications' y 'conditions' no son lo mismo. 

Saludos, 

Mora


----------



## Evelyn E.

Gracias Mora!!!


----------



## cipotarebelde

Condiciones a mi juicios son "conditions" (if this, then that) pero bases son terms, i.e. details, specifics. De hecho, en inglés se usa "Terms and Conditions".  I agree that in the example given, "specifications" or specified can work. For example:

Las ofertas de precios deberan referirse y sujetarse a las condiciones establecidas en estas bases (del concurso).

Pricing offers should reference and meet the terms and conditions as specified.


----------



## Shinnok

Tambien para la informacion de las bases se utiliza bastante "Terminos de Referencia"


----------

